# [Risolto] Cosa fare per usare il masterizatore dvd esterno?

## pingoo

Sono nuovo nel forum perciÃ² un saluto a tutti.

Premessa

Ho istallato gentoo direttamente dalla OpenSuse 10.0 che stavo utilizzando, seguendo il manuale.

Ora non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere il seguente problema nÃ© a trovare indicazioni a riguardo.

Ho un masterizzatore dvd esterno della Lacie, collegato tramite usb 2.0, e non so proprio come renderlo operativo. Sulla OpenSuse lavora benissimo, quindi in linea di massima dovrei poterlo utilizzare anche quÃ¬.

Non so quali comandi eseguire da linea di comando, posso solo aggiungere che con KInfoCenter->Dispositivi USB ottengo:

```
EHCI Host Controller (1)

               LaCie DVD Drive USB2

```

e selezionando la voce qualche informazione irrilevante.

Credo di aver abilitato le opzioni del kernel... boh

Ciao a tutti,

PingooLast edited by pingoo on Tue Jul 11, 2006 11:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## morellik

Innanzitutto benvenuto nel Forum   :Very Happy: 

Ho guarda caso un masterizzatore esterno della Lacie.

Una volta collegato alla porta usb, utilizzando il comando dmesg dovresti vedere 

qualcosa del genere:

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD_RW ND-3540A   Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

nel qual caso il tutto funziona utilizzando il device /dev/sr0. In caso contrario

c'è qualcosa da impostare nel kernel.

Fammi sapere se quando colleghi il masterizzatore ottieni gli stessi messaggi.

----------

## Scen

Ciao e benvenuto!

Controlla in OpenSuse come viene riconosciuta la periferica (ovvero il nome del device, tipo /dev/sdc), e vedi se in Gentoo viene anch'essa riconosciuta.

Tramite il comando dmesg puoi analizzare cosa Ã¨ successo durante il caricamento del kernel, Ã¨ probabile tu non abbia abilitato qualche opzione essenziale, tipo il supporto SCSI e USB Mass Storage.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto!

Allora, se lo collego alle porte usb "integrate" nella scheda madre ottengo:

```

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD_RW ND-3540A   Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

PerÃ² non riesco comunque ad accedere al dispositivo (ops)

Ma in realtÃ  io vorrei attaccarlo a una delle porte usb 2.0 che ho sull'apposita PCI (il mio computer Ã¨ un po' datato  :Smile: 

CosÃ¬ facendo perÃ² l'output di dmesg prima di "spostarlo" non dava nulla a riguardo, ora da:

```

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD_RW ND-3540A   Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD_RW ND-3540A   Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

In quanto al device, se non sbaglio nella suse lo vedeva proprio come /dev/sr0 ma quÃ  non saprei... anche perchÃ© non ho mai capito come funzionano i device   :Question:   :Embarassed: 

Ora grazie invece per il consulto   :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

E' la stessa cosa. Usi /dev/sg0 o /dev/sr0 come device a seconda di cosa ti scrive il dmesg.

Se inserisci un dvd o un cd nel masterizzatore, dovresti essere in grado, come utente root,

di montarlo con

```

mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrom

```

----------

## Scen

Togli, nella configurazione del kernel, il supporto a "SCSI generic support" e abilita "SCSI CDROM support" (o built-in o come modulo)

```

Device Drivers  --->

   SCSI device support  --->

      <*> SCSI device support

      [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

      --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

      < >   SCSI disk support

      < >   SCSI tape support

      < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

      <*>   SCSI CDROM support

      < >   SCSI generic support

      < >   SCSI media changer support

```

----------

## pingoo

@morellik

Mi risponde

```
mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/removable/

mount: /dev/sg0 non Ã¨ un dispositivo di blocchi

```

e la stessa cosa per sr0

@Scen

Ora provo   :Wink: 

@Tutti_e_2

Grazie, sono meravigliato della disponibilitÃ 

----------

## morellik

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Tutti_e_2
> 
> Grazie, sono meravigliato della disponibilitÃ 

 

De nada e facci sapere se ottieni il risultato sperato.

Ciauz

----------

## pingoo

Ue, FUNZIONA!

Il problema era l'errata configurazione del kernel, come suggerito da Scen, GRAZIE e wow!

Tra l'altro la prima volta ho riavviato la macchina senza copiare la nuova immagine del kernel, col kernel vecchio, e stavo giÃ  per scrivere che non funzionava ... che_sola_che_son

@morellik

Non avevo specificato che sono a Pisa, ma SOLO per studio!   :Wink:   Muito obrigado

----------

